# plesk - richtig konfigurieren



## tobee (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade meinen VServer mit Plesk bekommen. Ich muss zugeben soviel Ahnung habe ich in diesem Thema nicht. Deshalb habe ich keinen Root-Server geholt.

Meine Frage:
Wie komm ich überhaupt in die Plesk Oberfläche?

Wenn ich die Adresse eintippe, bekomme ich nur das hier raus:


> This is the Plesk™ default page
> If you see this page it means:
> 
> 1) hosting for this domain is not configured
> ...




Bitte um Hilfe 


Tobee


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2006)

> )
> hosting for this domain is not configured
> or
> there's no such domain registered in Plesk.



Du meinst mit »die Adresse« sicherlich die von Dir georderte Domain (http://www.beispiel.de)
Dieser wunderschöne Fehler deutet darauf hin, das Du zuerst in die Plesk Oberfläche gehen mußt und ein Konto anlegen mußt. Die Adresse zur PLESK Oberfläche bekommst Du üblicherweise vom Hoster mitgeteilt (z. B. per E-Mail). Da mußt Du Dich einloggen und das System nach Deinen Wünschen einrichten (falls der Hoster das nicht in gewissem Rahmen automatisch macht).

Ich arbeite nicht mit Plesk, kenne aber pdadmin, was wohl ähnlich funktionieren sollte - letztenedes mache ich eh alles per Hand, ich traue den »einfache Oberflächen«-Systemen nicht über den Weg 

Ich hoffe meine Hinweis hilft Dir trotzdem weiter


----------



## Flex (27. Juni 2006)

Wenn deine Domains richtig eingestellt sind, sollten Plesk so erreichbar sein:


> http://domain.tld:8443


----------



## tobee (27. Juni 2006)

> Ich arbeite nicht mit Plesk, kenne aber pdadmin, was wohl ähnlich funktionieren sollte - letztenedes mache ich eh alles per Hand, ich traue den »einfache Oberflächen«-Systemen nicht über den Weg



Wie meinst du das?
Ist Plesk nicht so gut?

Tobee


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2006)

> Wie meinst du das?
> Ist Plesk nicht so gut?


Die Oberflächen sind auf jeden Fall gut, immer dann wenn der Administrator selbst den Aufwand scheut oder jemand den Server verwalten soll der nicht so die riesige Ahnung davon hat. Die Verwaltungsoberflächen stoßen aber an ihre Grenzen, wenn man etwas anders konfigurieren muß als es in den Programm-Menüs verfügbar ist.

Zum Beispiel generiert pdadmin (plesk sicherlich auch) die httpd.conf (Apache-konfigurationsdatei) mit festen Vorgaben, die nötigen Daten werden aus der Datenbank gelesen. Ein Cronjob liest die Daten aus der Datenbank und füllt die httpd.conf damit, im Fall von pdadmin alle paar Minuten. Wenn man jetzt etwas in der httpd.conf ändern MUSS hat man ein Problem, da pdadmin die httpd.conf nach einigen Minuten wieder mit dem eigenen Einstellungen überschreibt. Man kann zwar die Templatedatei abändern, was aber wieder andere Probleme mit sich bringt. Das ist zwangsläufig der Fall, denn die Oberflächen arbeiten meist mit festen Vorgaben und sind aufeinander abgestimmt. Da bleibt nicht viel Platz für Lösungen die sich aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht mit den Standardeinstellungen dieser Programme vertragen.

Ein anderes Beispiel sind problematische Programmupdates, weil pdadmin, plesk & co. sich tief in das System schreiben (müssen) oder zum Teil mit speziell kompilierten Versionen daherkommen.

In diesen Situationen können solche Oberflächen »a pain in the ass« sein


----------

